# Mavs Center (Nelson and Topler said)



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

"Offensive Basketball Scientist" Don Nelson said this morning "he will play Jamison and Dirk on the Center".
Good or bad?

"NBA Expert" Tom Tolbert Said
Can Jamison play defense? NO
Can Walker play defense? NO
Can Nash play defense? so so
Can Dirk play defense? not really

Do you agree with them?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think its good and bad.

Jamison, will cause matchup problems, but will also not be able to guard bigger C's. 
Dirk would be a better fit I think.

And yes I would have to agree with Topler, Nash is probably the only one in the SL that can play defense.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Just wait intill Fortson get health...Then they will have someone to play Defense for them..Once Fortson get health mavs have the most complete team in the NBA..


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Walker can play D*

People concentrate way too much on 'Toine's poor field goal percentage. He isn't really that bad of a defender. He at least tries to play it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you mean Tom Tolbert, because if you did he is an idiot. I don't know how the Mavs will match up, but it won't matter till the playoffs anyway.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nelson also said: not more trade will be happened.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I think its good and bad.
> 
> Jamison, will cause matchup problems, but will also not be able to guard bigger C's.
> ...


Finley is a decent defender, and at 6'7 225 he can handle a lot od different players, which will help.

Dirk has to step up, and Walker plays good team defense...also, if AJ has been saying he'll do what it takes to win, even come off the bench, he'll focus more on defense and rebounding I'm sure...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> "Offensive Basketball Scientist" Don Nelson said this morning "he will play Jamison and Dirk on the Center".
> Good or bad?
> 
> ...


I disagree with Nellie at putting Jamison at C is too short to play C unless they face the East when their starting Cs are 6'9" guys.
I disagree with Tolbert he is wrong with all of those. Antoine, Antwain, and Dirk are pretty good defenders. Nash and Finley are very good defenders.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Tom Tolbert has always hated on the Mavs.... and many others too. He talks too damn much trash and ends up with his foot in his mouth more than Grizzo did before he was banned. There are better basketball minds on this board than Tom Tolbert. And whats bad is he doesn't have that much more experiance either.

Anyways, I think Nelly is skeeming on a Zone to take advantage of what he has. Last year there were times where his crazy zones would fly for good D. Now without the constant mismatch of having NVE in the game the same time as Nash, Nelly should be able to run some more effective zones with Jamison and Walker compared to Raef and NVE. And Mr. Zone himself is still around, Shawn B. He's perfect for zone D's. He doesn't have to move much just be in the way and wave those long *** arms in the passing lanes.


----------

